# Feeders > General Feeders >  Show us your Feed!

## PigZilla50317

I think this will be a fun thread to do and see just how many rodents you go through, but better yet get to see others vast amounts of rodents we all go through in a week a month and finally a year. I will start my first entry today so lets have fun and count some rodents as a club and see if we can hit the million mark at 365? Ok here goes my entry as follows: (6 small mice & 6 small rats) Total= 12 Rodents 2/3/2013 (PigZilla50317) :Smile:

----------


## Wes

If everyone eats then I go through 13 rats, 2 jumbo mice, 4 adult mice, 4 weaned mice, and 1 pinky. and soon to be 2 more adult mice per week as soon as the retics get here. so 26 rodents per week but usually there are a couple that don't eat each week.

----------

PigZilla50317 (02-03-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Oic um.....

2-2-13
9 small rats, 5 weanlings, 14 rats total.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

PigZilla50317 (02-03-2013)

----------


## Flikky

2/1/13 - If everyone eats.. 2 small rats, 4 med. mice. 6 total every week.

----------

PigZilla50317 (02-03-2013)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

On average I go through 250/300 feeders a months for my established collection (breeders and holdbacks) as of now numbers are always subject to change.

Feeders for hatchlings is always evolving depending on the time of the year.

----------

PigZilla50317 (02-03-2013),PitOnTheProwl (02-09-2013)

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

add one more medium rat for last months addition.

----------

PigZilla50317 (02-03-2013)

----------


## catzeye21138

Not everyone eats on the same day, but if they all eat

1 Medium rat
1 Jumbo mouse
1 adult mouse

/week. Not too bad right now, but since I don't have many I still have to buy from a pet store and it's rather expensive.

----------

PigZilla50317 (02-03-2013)

----------


## Andrew21

I thought this was gonna be a thread full of pictures of people's rodent feed. Like bags of mazuri stacked on pallets or something.. Nevermind then.. 

I go through 4 mice a week.

----------

_Anya_ (04-21-2013)

----------


## PigZilla50317

135 rodents so far counting Debora's 63 weekly average by my math, I will add weekly rodent totals from Sunday through Sat at Midnight. Thanks to all that have participated in this thread as it will add up to a lot of rodents in 1 year of CLUB totaling  for all that participate. :Smile:

----------


## cmack91

With how i'm feeding right now, i calculated 417 a year, which averages to 8 a week if everyone eats.

----------

PigZilla50317 (02-04-2013)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

If everyone eats the usual amount:
2 medium rats
1 small rat
8 adult mice

----------

PigZilla50317 (02-04-2013)

----------


## Annarose15

33/week when eating, but down to ~24/week for the winter

----------

PigZilla50317 (02-04-2013)

----------


## MikeM75

1 adult mouse, 2 sub-adult ASF, 12 small rats, 1 medium rat, when they all eat

----------

PigZilla50317 (02-04-2013)

----------


## PigZilla50317

3 day rodent total so far is 205 Thanks for participating :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Skilla6000

12 a week

----------


## Cupid

8 small rats a week.

----------


## Rob

> add one more medium rat for last months addition.


Lol I get yelled at by the wife when I do this. ( no rodents on the kitchen counter)

----------

_Anya_ (04-21-2013),PigZilla50317 (02-08-2013)

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

With everyone eating we are at about 40 a week for our established collection.
That number will go up alot in a couple months with hatchlings coming!!!

----------

PigZilla50317 (02-08-2013)

----------


## PigZilla50317

Well we are setting at 270 rodents so far this first week on all who have posted! I will total tonight at Midnight for our first week total consumption :Very Happy:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

On a normal week I feed off 10md rats, 25sm/weaned rats, 5 pups, and about 20 mice

----------

PigZilla50317 (02-10-2013)

----------


## 33rpm

Put me down for 1 small/weaned rat every Wednesday.  :Good Job:

----------

PigZilla50317 (02-09-2013)

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

> With everyone eating we are at about 40 a week for our established collection.
> That number will go up alot in a couple months with hatchlings coming!!!


I forgot to add in animals that take multiple feeders each week so we are actually at about 50 feeders a week with everyone eating.

----------

PigZilla50317 (02-09-2013)

----------


## PigZilla50317

Week #1 total 341 rodents total for a 7 day period.

----------


## PigZilla50317

682 total rodent consumption for those who have participated!!!! (Updated)

----------


## PigZilla50317

week 3 total (1,023) Updated

----------


## 33rpm

In deep shed. No food this week. Shed seems to be taking forever, it's really not, just seems. Miss seeing him poking out of his hidey-hole... :Sad:

----------


## carlson

Hmmm for balls if everyone eats, 3:55-70 gram rats, 1:150-160 gram rat and 1: 200-215 gram. I feed live so I grab weigh and put with who needs it. My carpet eat a large or jumbo rat every 2 or 3 weeks depending on her mood she's gone two months with ouy

----------

PigZilla50317 (02-28-2013)

----------


## snakesRkewl

we feed between 40 and 45 small/mediums a week and 10 weanlings a week, until hatchling season hits ...

----------

PigZilla50317 (02-28-2013)

----------


## Kodieh

4 smalls once a week
2 weaned twice a week. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy SIII using Tapatalk 2

----------

PigZilla50317 (02-28-2013)

----------


## Freakie_frog

Here is our room before it was totally full. 



Here are about 1/2 our weekly pull between 300-500 feeders. (before they get seperated in to smaller groups for transport)

----------

PigZilla50317 (02-28-2013)

----------


## PigZilla50317

Wow Freakie you are freaking me out with all those rats! ha ha lol (With your input that really boost's are weekly total's)

----------


## Infirmary

We use around 180 rodents per week when everyone is eating. From crawlers to medium rats and about 10 jumbo mice. 

Rodent breeding and grow out racks.



Birthing racks


Surplus after last nights feeding. Gassed off and then frozen.

----------

Lesserlove (03-03-2013),PigZilla50317 (03-02-2013)

----------


## PigZilla50317

Well we so far with those who have participated run about a 988 rodent a WEEK average for a 4 week total of 3,952.00

----------


## OsirisRa32

3 small rats per week for what its worth...lol...feel so small and insignificant compared to these 3 digit #'s  :Very Happy:

----------


## hypnotixdmp

Here's a week for me + 3 more a little later for the other 3 boas, today just so happens to be the anacondas day to eat as well as the balls  :Smile: 

P.S. There is one at the bottom as well  :Wink: 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SquamishSerpents

Going to pick up $1k of rodents tomorrow...I'll let y'all know what that looks like when I get it!

----------


## Jesse Hermanson

No pics but I feed 21 rats a week ranging from Medium to fuzzy. (Some boas)

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PigZilla50317

1,018.00 rodents a week average with a 5 week total of 5,090.00 consumed

----------


## Valentine Pirate

3 small rats, 4 weaned, and 4 pinks a week here. 11 total

----------

PigZilla50317 (03-11-2013)

----------


## elduki

40 small rats, 10 ASFs  a week on average

----------

PigZilla50317 (03-11-2013)

----------


## PigZilla50317

1,079 new weekly average consumption for our forum

----------


## SquamishSerpents

This is my Good Friday night  :Very Happy:

----------

AdamL8 (07-14-2013)

----------


## SquamishSerpents

I will get totals soon!

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

Rat order came in, minus my small rats

----------


## SnowShredder

Per week I do

1 large rat
2 medium rats
1 small rat
2 rat pups

6 total

----------


## REBELLMORPH

when they all eating then about 30-40 small rats/week
thanks for looking

----------


## Anya

3 weaned mice, 2 small rats, 2 large rats. 

So, 7.

----------


## AdamL8

4 Pinkie Rats, 1 Jumbo Mouse and 3 Small Rats weekly for me.  I liked the picture of the 7 bowls in the kitchen filled with thawing rats.  Must be interesting if somebody comes over on feeding day.  Might be a good time to get a 5 gallon bucket to hold them all instead of kitchenware.

----------


## Pyrate81

1 fuzzy
5 mice
2 sm rats


8 total per week
32 total per month
416 total per year

----------

